# Book Raffle: 'Racing through the Dark' by David Millar



## Shadow (17 Feb 2019)

The Fall and Rise of David Millar

Just finished this having passed on by Roadrash. Extremely well written, no doubt due in large part to Jeremy Whittle. Foreword by David Brailsford.

If you WILL pass it on after reading, closing date is 23.59 on 24 february 2019.
Hardback.


----------



## Shadow (21 Feb 2019)

@The Bystander ?
@Houthakker ?


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2019)

Put me in please.


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Feb 2019)

Yes please


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Feb 2019)

And me please.


----------



## Shadow (25 Feb 2019)

And the first name out of the hat, or an empty ice bucket in this instance, is @pjd57 .

If you PM me your address, I'll ship it off to you.


----------



## Shadow (3 Mar 2019)

@oldfatfool, I have not heard from pjd57, so as you were next out of the bucket, PM your address and I'll ship it to you.


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Mar 2019)

Shadow said:


> @oldfatfool, I have not heard from pjd57, so as you were next out of the bucket, PM your address and I'll ship it to you.


Cheers, sorry a reply as been long coming been tied up all week. Will pass on when read.


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Mar 2019)

Arrived safe, will read and pass on.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2019)

Shadow said:


> And the first name out of the hat, or an empty ice bucket in this instance, is @pjd57 .
> 
> If you PM me your address, I'll ship it off to you.




Oops just noticed this about 5 weeks later.


----------

